# 87 quantum sunroof parts



## Ken R (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi does anyone know if other VW/ Audi sunroof parts fit my 87 QSW? I'm looking for a whole assembly minus the metal roof.

Thanks Ken


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

Whole sunroof fits from golf mk2. But in mk2 is with one function. In quantum are 2.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

skopek said:


> Whole sunroof fits from golf mk2. But in mk2 is with one function. In quantum are 2.


I did the opposite, put a 2 function roof from a QSW in my MKII GTi, love it!


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

My Syncro does not have a sunroof...first vehicle without some type of roof aperature in forever. Last car was a 300zx with T-tops


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

MkII Scirocco also works, as does Audi 4000. 
IIRC, even the 5000 parts are the same.


----------



## Ken R (Aug 25, 2012)

*Thanks*

Guys Thanks for the help. Finding parts are a pain sometimes :banghead:


----------

